# [All] Let Us Use Tags!



## LordEntrails (Apr 4, 2019)

When starting new threads, if the question or discussion is ruleset specific, let's use tags to indicate this. 

You can do this when you start a thread by selecting the "Prefix". The 'D&D Editions' prefix has the tags for all D&D editions and many OSR games except 5E, That is found under the 'D&D 5E' Prefix.

Or you know, you could just type the appropriate tag in brackets in front of your title...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe I should just give all members the ability to change all thread tags. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Satyrn (Apr 4, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Maybe I should just give all members the ability to change all thread tags. What could possibly go wrong?




If you're lucky, it'll only go wrong to the point where we wind up with tags like [You're it!]


----------



## 77IM (Apr 4, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Maybe I should just give all members the ability to change all thread tags. What could possibly go wrong?




Can you restrict it to only allowing people to provide a tag where there is none? I seldom see threads with an "incorrect" tag, but frequently see threads where somebody neglected to put a tag (maybe they forgot, or thought it was unnecessary because the forums were hithertofore organized by edition).


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 4, 2019)

I'd rather just complain until the forums are reverted back to the way they were.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2019)

GlassJaw said:


> I'd rather just complain until the forums are reverted back to the way they were.




Ah, well in that case I'll move this to Meta and merge it with the other thread.


----------



## TaranTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2019)

Every time I read the title of this thread, I think it's how to integrate FATE mechanics into a D&D game.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 30, 2019)

Aah, the joys of Dodgeball training


----------

